# Touches clavier son/éject ne fonctionnent plus sur imac g4



## veryhard2follow (2 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai un mac tournesol, et depuis peu, il m'est impossible d'accéder aux touches du clavier pour modifier le son et ouvrir le tiroir Cd.

Le pavé numérique fonctionne normalement, je suis bien en mode français 123, j'ai même mis la fonction éject dans la barre des menus pour plus de facilité.

Mais cela ne résoud pas mon problème, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ces 4 touches ne fonctionnent plus du tout, alors qu'elles fonctionnaient très bien avant...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution???

Merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## Invité (2 Mai 2009)

Menu pomme/préférences système/clavier et souris/raccourcis clavier 

Edit : Ha non, en fait ça ne fonctionne pas comme ça ! :rose:
T'as essayé de garder la touche F12 enfoncée plus d'une seconde ?


----------



## veryhard2follow (2 Mai 2009)

Oui j'ai essayé f12 aussi, peu importe combien de temps je reste appuyée dessus, ça n'a d'influence que sur le dashboard.

Ce qui m'embête surtout c'est que ces 4 touches ne marchent plus... parce-que de toute façon j'utilise la barre des menus pour le son et ouvrir le tiroir cd, mais ça m'énerve que tout à coup on ne sait pourquoi, ces touches ne soient plus actives! c'est bizarre non?


----------



## Invité (2 Mai 2009)

Pour le son, j'ai pas d'idée. 
Sauf la traditionnelle réparation des autorisation et forcer les 3 maintenances : terminal et :
sudo periodic daily

sudo periodic weekly

sudo periodic monthly

Pour l'éjection, t'as essayé de donner un autre raccourci à Dashboard ? 
Perso j'utilise "contrôle" + coin gauche haut de l'écran.


----------



## veryhard2follow (2 Mai 2009)

j'ai donné un autre raccourci à dashboard mais du coup la touche f12 ne sert plus a rien...

Bon alors voilà, je sais pas ce qu'il se passe, si c'est mon clavier qui déconne soudainement, ou si c'est moi qui ai accidentellement désactivé les touches par je ne sais quel moyen :s


----------



## Invité (2 Mai 2009)

T'as fait les réparations et les opé de maintenance que je citais ?


----------



## veryhard2follow (3 Mai 2009)

Non... Je sais pas comment faire ça par contre :S


----------



## Invité (3 Mai 2009)

Pour les maintenance, je t'ai donné la marche à suivre, pour la réparation des autorisations, tu cherches un tout petit peu, c'est pas "_très dur à suivre_"*


----------



## veryhard2follow (4 Mai 2009)

Disons que je n'y connais vraiment rien de rien! Dès que ça touche un peu au fonctionnement interne de mon mac je sais plus du tout.

J'ai trouvé quand même ce dont tu m'as parlé, mais ça n'arrange rien :S Mon mac est en grève


----------

